# Why I Hate Weekend Fishing



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Wading for crappies Sunday at Hoover in less than 3 feet of water. While fishing one of my favorite bushes, some clown with four other people on his boat (and the radio blaring) blasts right into the opposite side of the bush and anchors. When I thanked him for running all of the fish out of the bush, he laughed and informed me that crashing a boat into bushes in shallow water actually attracts crappies. SMH. Being the nice guy that I am, I wound up my line waded into the middle of the bush, breaking twigs and thrashing the water as I went. When he asked me what I was was doing, I told him I was helping him out by attracting more fish to the bush and then moved on. Apparently, I needed to be reminded of why I avoid fishing on weekends.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

We decided yesterday that we are going to switch to only fishing on rainy days.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

A little combat fishing


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

BottomBouncer said:


> We decided yesterday that we are going to switch to only fishing on rainy days.


That's a good one. Camping can be like that, too, any little inconvenience like rain (even the possibility of rain) or cold will keep a lot of people away, especially the party crowd. Blessed quiet!


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

What time was this?? I was out there and never heard him. Man I would have lost it if that had been me


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was fishing Saturday in the rain and wind at Deer Creek in the lake for crappie. I figured nobody would be in the spot I had planned out to go. Ha , met two guys fishing right in that spot. Both from Columbus and had been there for over several hours with not much to show for it. I told them they had more staying power then I had . They left maybe a half hour later and yes the crappie started biting. Both nice guys and we had a good visit.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats my friend for calling the guy on it. Too many times these guys just stumble through life without anyone saying a word. Guaranteed the next time he goes to do the same thing, he'll remember this incident.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Four people in THAT boat? That's a bad idea.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Four OTHER people. Five total. Good indication there of how smart that guy was.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

@bjicehockey - I think it was about 1 or 2 o'clock.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

Dang must have just missed it! (I'm the big white guy with the vest on)


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

PerchGuy said:


> When I thanked him for running all of the fish out of the bush, he laughed and informed me that crashing a boat into bushes in shallow water actually attracts crappies.


I have a customer that says the first thing he does is run his boat though the hole he&#8217;s gonna fish. He&#8217;s dead serious too; he catches fish but he mostly fishes lakes in the southeastern states, Georgia, Florida, Alabama. When he talks about that kinda thing, I got nothing to say but I&#8217;m thinking&#8230;Really!?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> I have a customer that says the first thing he does is run his boat though the hole hes gonna fish. Hes dead serious too; he catches fish but he mostly fishes lakes in the southeastern states, Georgia, Florida, Alabama. When he talks about that kinda thing, I got nothing to say but Im thinkingReally!?



Roland Martin used to do this; he thought that stirring things up would start a feeding frenzy.

To the OP: I had a confrontation last year that got ugly and resulted in me filing a police report. I decided against posting it here in case the a-holes turned out to me fellow OGFers. 

I also try to avoid certain stretches on the weekend for the same reason, jerks, the clueless, and feral children...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have actually seen guys get into a fight at Deer Creek below spillway fishing from the wall and others down below in the rocks up close to wall. Its amazing how some grown men will act over a spot to fish. I know if I'm fishing a spot and have someone move in on me , I mean up close and personal, I will pack up and leave without saying a word.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

glasseyes said:


> I have actually seen guys get into a fight at Deer Creek below spillway fishing from the wall and others down below in the rocks up close to wall. Its amazing how some grown men will act over a spot to fish. I know if I'm fishing a spot and have someone move in on me , I mean up close and personal, I will pack up and leave without saying a word.



I am the same way. Often times silence is more powerful than having the last word. As a wise man once said "never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience"


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Last year I walked away from a similar situation fishing on the other side of Hoover. I was wading a stretch of bushes in the main lake that must be 300 yards long. I caught a couple of crappies out of a bush and then here comes a guy in a boat making a bee-line for that bush. Like yesterday's moron, he blasts right into the bush only instead of anchoring he actually tied his boat to the bush. I use a 10' crappie rod and I swear I could have reached out and fished in his boat! The water was deep enough that there was now way for me to even get around him to move on up the lake. The guy then had nerve enough to ask if I was doing any good. I just shook my head, reeled in my line and went home. This year, I just had to say something.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

I too have heard of this, but there is no way anyone will ever convince me that you can ram a metal boat into a bush in 2-3' of water (with the radio blasting) and expect fish to not be spooked and move away. I've accidentally stepped on underwater twigs near a bush and have the fish turn off.


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Where are the crappies right now in terms of being shallow enough for wading north and middle sections? I've yet to make it out due to youth soccer, but I love wading around in the brush of Hoover.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> I have actually seen guys get into a fight at Deer Creek below spillway fishing from the wall and others down below in the rocks up close to wall. Its amazing how some grown men will act over a spot to fish. I know if I'm fishing a spot and have someone move in on me , I mean up close and personal, I will pack up and leave without saying a word.


That's because you are a real Man.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

percidaeben said:


> That's because you are a real Man.



I beg to differ. 

At some point don't you get tired of people using you like a door mat, no matter what the circumstance? I'm all for walking away, or seeking the most peaceful outcome in any situation especially when kids are involved (think kids ball games), but at some point people should be held to task for being rude/obnoxious/arrogant, etc.? I get tired of having to fold based on a possible negative outcome. I think sometimes it just has to come down to that.

Just my two cents. I wouldn't expect everyone to have my opinion.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

PerchGuy said:


> Wading for crappies Sunday at Hoover in less than 3 feet of water. While fishing one of my favorite bushes, some clown with four other people on his boat (and the radio blaring) blasts right into the opposite side of the bush and anchors. When I thanked him for running all of the fish out of the bush, he laughed and informed me that crashing a boat into bushes in shallow water actually attracts crappies. SMH. Being the nice guy that I am, I wound up my line waded into the middle of the bush, breaking twigs and thrashing the water as I went. When he asked me what I was was doing, I told him I was helping him out by attracting more fish to the bush and then moved on. Apparently, I needed to be reminded of why I avoid fishing on weekends.



I'm sorry but I have to disagree with you I just got back from dale hollow fishing the exact same stuff you were in and the guy fishing in the back of my boat was catchin them right out of the back we would go through a big bush and basically run it over to get to a new spot and the guy in the back would dip right behind the boat every time we moved and would catch one almost every time... I think it makes them mad and they get very aggressive because if he would miss the fish they would just bite it again as soon as he dipped back in....oh yea and we had the radio goin...


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

14 1/4. 1# 12oz


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

And there was at least one other boat in the back of every creek... They have just as much right as you do to be there man ... Maybe you should have listened to him and stayed and caught some fish with him


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

you want a lake to yourself come on out and fish Buckeye, clean it out before mother nature kills em.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> And there was at least one other boat in the back of every creek... They have just as much right as you do to be there man ... Maybe you should have listened to him and stayed and caught some fish with him


True, they do have the right to be there. I just disagree with how they approached the spot when he was already there fishing it. Maybe it works to crash into the spot, but they should have a little common courtesy for others..


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure where people got the idea that I want the whole lake to myself. There are at least 50 bushes where I was fishing. He could have rammed his boat into any of the other 49 and I wouldn't have cared. I don't understand how anyone could think was this guy did is proper fishing etiquette. I think it was just plain rude and inconsiderate.

As far as staying and catching fish with him, that wasn't going to happen. He stayed about 30-45 minutes, caught 1 little fish and left. I know because I moved a few bushes over and watched. About an hour later, I came back to the bush he rammed into and caught 3 fish before moving on.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

zack2345 said:


> And there was at least one other boat in the back of every creek... They have just as much right as you do to be there man ... Maybe you should have listened to him and stayed and caught some fish with him


I don't think the OP was complaining about the boat being in the area but perhaps the fashion in which it entered the area. And as far as "rights" to a spot, you have a point. But etiquette should also come into play at some point. The way it sounds the fine gents in the picture may have thought they had some kind of right of way since they were in a boat and people like that deserve to be told what's up even though they may be too dense to realize they're the problem.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

PerchGuy said:


> Not sure where people got the idea that I want the whole lake to myself. There are at least 50 bushes where I was fishing. He could have rammed his boat into any of the other 49 and I wouldn't have cared. I don't understand how anyone could think was this guy did is proper fishing *etiquette*. I think it was just plain rude and inconsiderate.
> 
> As far as staying and catching fish with him, that wasn't going to happen. He stayed about 30-45 minutes, caught 1 little fish and left. I know because I moved a few bushes over and watched. About an hour later, I came back to the bush he rammed into and caught 3 fish before moving on.


I see the OP beat me to the etiquette part...


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Roland Martin used to do this; he thought that stirring things up would start a feeding frenzy.
> .


Growing up we had a 2 acre pond in my front yard. Every now and again we hop in a little Jon boat with a 9.9 and just do circles in the middle.. the fish seemed to love it. We would smoke them after words!


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

It seems to me its all about common courtesy. I agree totally with the op. Yes the guy in the boat had rights to fish the area but common courtesy comes into effect in my opinion the guy on the boat could have quietly approached the bank and fished and im sure the op would have never had an issue... last year i took my daughter to delaware lake to bank fish. We picked a nice little spot on the eastern bank almost directly across the lake from the beach. We sat and fished for an hour or so had a few good bites and i was really pumped about setting my daughter to catch her first decent size crappie. Lo-n-behold guy comes straight up in front of us and drops his tm starts fishing before i ci uld even make another cast for my daughter. I was ticked because the guy literally parked his boat between us and where we were fishing. I inform the guy that we were getting bites here and i was trying to get my daughter a fish and he was directly blocking us. (His boat was parked close enough i could have taken one step in the water and grabbed his boat) he reply to me was to move down the bank. I imediately got mad. And if it wasnt for my daughter standing right there id have probably walked around the side of his boat jerked his keys out of the ignition and chucked them into the water and told him that now he can fish that spot till he figures out how the hell hes gonna start his boat... see people have no tact if it was just me id have just moved somewhere else and chalked it up to some moron who didnt get coddled enough by mommy and daddy when he was a wee baby. But to pretty much ruin an outing with my daughter i was pretty ticked. To save face i tole my daughter we we re going to move and informed the guy he was an a$$ and we moved. Long story and rant short i think the op is right. People all have to share the lakes rivers and streams but have some common courtesy and give a fisherman or fisherwoman a little room especially if they had the location first.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

@Hoover4Me - You about hit the nail on the head. Later in the day, a guy in a boat throwing plastics for bass came down the row of bushes in which I was fishing at the time. When he got about 20 yards from me he swung out, passed by me, and then swung back in and resumed fishing. Neither he nor I own the lake or the bushes in which we were both fishing, but I salute him for showing me the same courtesy I would have shown him if our roles had been reversed.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

@brent - Compared to you I have little to complain about. What that guy did was REALLY inconsiderate. Nonetheless, I guess some people would disagree. After all, you were fishing in a public lake.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

PerchGuy said:


> @brent - Compared to you I have little to complain about. What that guy did was REALLY inconsiderate. Nonetheless, I guess some people would disagree. After all, you were fishing in a public lake.


@perchguy- thankyou and i agree public lake if the guy would have come up 10 ft to the left or right no problem fish the same hole i dont care but show a little consideration for our youth that wants to enjoy our hobbie like we do. And its all the same my friend a jerk messing up your day is no different than a jerk messing up mine. Some people just need to show some common courtesy.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I stopped Hybrid fishing the Ohio River over people like this. I tried to get along and walked away everytime but on one outing I had a guy show up and snag my line 3 times, the last time, after asking him to cast further up stream or use heavier weights and he just laughed, I held his line up so he could see it then proceeded to cut it with my knife letting his bait travel down stream freely. I figured Id help him out since he wanted to fish that spot anyway.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

It's sad but this stuff happens all the time. Most of the time not worth even talking to them, nothing registers anyways.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

its a common thing up here in northeast ohio to , think all bass boats have it built in .


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> its a common thing up here in northeast ohio to , think all bass boats have it built in .


You really don't like guys in bass boats, don't you?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Bimmer said:


> It's sad but this stuff happens all the time. Most of the time not worth even talking to them, nothing registers anyways.


This statement is also sad but true, that's one reason I just pack up and move. When I was a young arrogant man full of it, I would confront people when this would happen. But as I grew up matured, and had more responsibilities in life and discovered Christ in my life I learned that these sort of things are not that important. Since that time what I try to do if the situation allows is to strike up a conversation and maybe make a friend instead of an enemy. And if not then like I said, I pack up and leave without a word, at least that way the memory of the day is not bitter.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

not all just the idiots.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> Roland Martin used to do this; he thought that stirring things up would start a feeding frenzy.


I have seen that. I think he called it "MOWING THE GRASS". He was making holes and would come back and fish them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think there is always that 10% that just don't get it. but come the weekend and its a whole new ball game.

nobody owns the water on a public lake but common sense will tell you if someone is already fishing a spot you give them a wide berth.

I fish erie for 2 weeks sometime in july or aug. we drive up on Saturday and usually fish on sunday, and then fish all week and its peaceful all week but come Saturday and sunday its a whole new ball game. during the week I might have to give up the right of way maybe once or twice all week. but come the weekend and I have to give up the right of way several times each day. I know some people just don't know the rules of the water. and I allow for that 10% but the others just don't care who has the right of was as long as they can keep going.
sherman


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Old time values taught children to share, wait your turn and not take an item from someone just because you were able to or it was public resource. First person there had some right to the use of the item. These standards became ethics that meant fair play, honesty and values for following the rules aka the white hat of the good Cowboys. We believed that good guys were rewarded for decency. Modern Hollywood entertainment and some players in sports show us a different attitude holding when the referee is not looking and pulling a players arm and ending that players season. This me attitude had moved into society and it is show in people's actions when they watch their children force their way ahead in line and act as if what they do is OK. These children become adults and then run you over while you fish a spot. Likely he wanted to encourage you to fish elsewhere because that portion of the lake was his. His attitude is not likely to change no matter what you do. Give space to the other guy that was there first, slow down when you pass bank fishermen act as if your the other guy and behave like your good day depends on doing the right thing, theirs does. For the OP if you want to fish those bushes from my boat pm me and we can get out sometime.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

fishingisfun great right up, and very true , I like it.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

@zack2345 - Glad you did so well, but my OP wasn't meant to be about fishing strategies. If you think plowing your boat into bushes attracts fish, go for it. To each his own. Far be it from me to tell you how to fish. All I ask is that you have the courtesy to not run your boat into the very bush I am fishing in when there are 50 other bushes around me. Not saying you personally would do this, but it doesn't seem like this would be too much to ask of any courteous fishermen.


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

@FishingisFun - HaHa. You sound like an old [email protected] like me talking about all that values stuff. Thanks for the fishing offer, but I own a very nice boat that I use on Hoover. I actually prefer wading for crappies in the spring. Perhaps for sentimental reasons, it's one of my favorite ways to fish. My dad bought me a pair of waders and used to drag me along with him right after the lake was built when I was a kid. I still fish in some of the same exact bushes that were there way back then. There's not a day that I fish this way that I don't think of my dad and thank him for taking me along teaching me to fish.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

PerchGuy said:


> @zack2345 - Glad you did so well, but my OP wasn't meant to be about fishing strategies. If you think plowing your boat into bushes attracts fish, go for it. To each his own. Far be it from me to tell you how to fish. All I ask is that you have the courtesy to not run your boat into the very bush I am fishing in when there are 50 other bushes around me. Not saying you personally would do this, but it doesn't seem like this would be too much to ask of any courteous fishermen.



PerchGuy is right. It was his spot since he was there first; the guy in the boat should have chosen a different spot.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

PerchGuy said:


> Wading for crappies Sunday at Hoover in less than 3 feet of water. While fishing one of my favorite bushes, some clown with four other people on his boat (and the radio blaring) blasts right into the opposite side of the bush and anchors. When I thanked him for running all of the fish out of the bush, he laughed and informed me that crashing a boat into bushes in shallow water actually attracts crappies. SMH. Being the nice guy that I am, I wound up my line waded into the middle of the bush, breaking twigs and thrashing the water as I went. When he asked me what I was was doing, I told him I was helping him out by attracting more fish to the bush and then moved on. Apparently, I needed to be reminded of why I avoid fishing on weekends.


This is exactly why I don't carry. They'd have a hole in the boat and I'd need a lawyer.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

___holes come in all sizes and ages. A few years ago I was kayak fishing on a small local lake and had a pair of young-ish kids (17-18) start catfishing on the bank furthest from me. I was a good ways from them, but still, small lake. I had a cast from one of them come close to me. A few minutes later, another one closer and I heard "I'm gonna hit that dude" muttered by one of them. I'm usually pretty level headed, but I snapped back "I can hear you, and if one more cast gets close to me, I'm coming over there and you're going to have a problem on your hands." That was the end of it, but I was prepared to get to their bank and make use of my paddle and anything else I had that I could use. Haven't been that angry in a long time.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

At one time, I would have certainly got confrontational...Now three kids later, reputation on the line, wife and professional public career; I realize that which is beyond our control, is not worth losing any one of those precious things over.

Water/Fish attract ignorant goofballs too!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I like the time I was with a friend on the west bank of the Olentangy at Antrim, and some guy on on the opposite bank was threatening to beat us up. It was funny to watch him rant on the other side of a river.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Whenever you use a public resource you always risk having to contend with worst people in the public. Its just mathematically impossible to avoid those that are ignorant of common courtesy or just plain rude. Some people are ignorant of norms fisherman share and expect from one another and it truly is not their fault. Then there are the jerks of the world. Cant avoid them forever, so I don't let it bother me. If they get you mad, they kind of win. You cant reason with some people and its a waste effort to try. Its just what we deal with when people with completely different agendas are using the same resource. Im sure some water skier at some time got tangled in some line or a hook in their foot and cursed all us idiot no good fisherman.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Fishingisfun said:


> Old time values taught children to share, wait your turn and not take an item from someone just because you were able to or it was public resource. First person there had some right to the use of the item. These standards became ethics that meant fair play, honesty and values for following the rules aka the white hat of the good Cowboys. We believed that good guys were rewarded for decency. Modern Hollywood entertainment and some players in sports show us a different attitude holding when the referee is not looking and pulling a players arm and ending that players season. This me attitude had moved into society and it is show in people's actions when they watch their children force their way ahead in line and act as if what they do is OK. These children become adults and then run you over while you fish a spot. Likely he wanted to encourage you to fish elsewhere because that portion of the lake was his. His attitude is not likely to change no matter what you do. Give space to the other guy that was there first, slow down when you pass bank fishermen act as if your the other guy and behave like your good day depends on doing the right thing, theirs does. For the OP if you want to fish those bushes from my boat pm me and we can get out sometime.


Nailed it right on the head!!!!! Very nicely said, sir!!! Thank you!!

Twice last year, while fishing with my daughter, I had guys come up and want to fish right next to us.....not 10-15 feet down the bank, but literally in the same spot, I politely told them no but as soon as I moved 5 feet they were there. Fortunately, I used this as a teaching moment for my daughter about fishing etiquette.
Then late in the fall, again with my daughter, there was a family taking pictures in the fall colors, appeared to be "family style" portraits. No problem since they were 30-50 yards away, well they kept moving until there were once again right next to us throwing rocks out near where we were fishing. I asked them if they could stop since we were fishing and the guy said I didn't own the lake. I said true but I was here first, if they had been there first, I would have been the one to move on. The guy didn't have an answer, and his was was telling him just to move on.
All I ask out of people is common courtesy and common sense but I believe fewer and fewer are taught that in their youth......sad really. All I can do is teach my kids the right way to do things and how to deal with idiots.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

This is a really good thread that is pretty good for all of us to read. In hindsight i think id have rather just walked away from my incident and said nothing to the guy. I suppose its pretty good to just try and be the bigger person and let a situation go. The bonus to public fishing holes is that there is more places to go. Even if ee do have to pack up and move. Now the issue i have with this is at what point do we continue to keep turning a blind eye to an issue that will never change. And at what point should we stand our ground. At what point can we educate the public of being courteous and sharing the public water way. Like said its kind of a first come basis. I know my go to spots are the same go to spots of many other fisherman. When do we draw the line in the sand is my question. Or should we sit back and be run over trying to enjoy something we all love. And at what point can we educate those that just flat out dont know better than giving a little room to a guy while fishing.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't know about the wisdom of crashing into bushes to stir up the fish haha sounds pretty stupid but I also think fish are not spooked as easily as is generally believed. It all depends on what they are used to, fish around docks and marinas get used to outboard motors and commotion on the docks I do know that.

I used to have a houseboat at Charles Mill Lake as is the custom we always backed into the dock, which requires a lot of revving of the motor to get it backed in...more than once I would tie up the boat, grab my rod and walk back and catch a bass right literally under where my outboard motor was!


----------



## PerchGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe the rock throwers were trying to attract fish for you.

Sorry - had to say it.


----------



## Nick. (Aug 28, 2014)

FishingisFun, I agree with you completely and couldn't have said better myself. Like you said he likely wanted to encourage you to fish somewhere else because he felt he owned the spot. This self centeredness has become a problem not only with adults but their children they teach it to.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Rude people suck. I remember grandpa taking us on the opening saturday of Pennsylvania trout season every year as kids. Starting time was 8am and we would be waiting at 6am holding a spot to fish. One year we had a group of 3 guys move in and try to crowd us out of the spot at 7:50am. We were rigged up with salted minnows and red worms ready to fish. When they did this grandpas face changed colors. I knew he was pissed. He did not say a single word to them. He reaches into his pocket and cuts the rigs off all four of our rods. He proceeds to tie on mepps spinners on the end of each of our lines. As soon as 8am happens all hell breaks loose. Four 8-9 year old kids start whipping mepps spinners all over the place. Talk about a tangled mess for those three guys. After ten minutes of this treatment the three guys move on. Once out of sight grandpa smirks and proceeds to re rig us back to salted minnows and red worms. All of us kids had our limit pretty quick. Have a old black and white photo around some place of that great day of fishing. Thank you grandpa for always making time to take me fishing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have used grandpas mepps spinner trick with my kids a couple of times. It never goes out of style. Lol! Long story short dont crowd kids when they are fishing. You will probably get tangled up or a spinner stuck in your back.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been fishing the river before and had guys come up and actually start fishing the same small hole that I am, casting right next to me, crossing my line the whole nine yards, its aggravating as hell, more a respect/courtesy thing than anything.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Common curtesy / common sense.... Ironically isn't that common.


----------



## E_McC24 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just don't understand how you can pile on top of somebody and sit there and enjoy yourself knowing you are an a**hole. I didn't even need to be taught to give other people space, even if it means disappointment if my heart was set on a spot.


----------



## E_McC24 (Jan 30, 2014)

And I'd be lying if I said I didn't expect the same treatment. I've done my fair share of throwing on a giant crank even if I'm crappie fishing and "accidentally" crossing their line only if they are unreasonably close


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

fishingful said:


> I have seen that. I think he called it "MOWING THE GRASS". He was making holes and would come back and fish them.


on the Detroit river when a huge barge comes by it sucks all the water straight to it, I'm talking serious flow from the shore in towards the heavy boat. It stirs everything up...baitfish, craw dads and whatever else is in there. There is an immediate feeding frenzy as food gets washed out if it's hiding spot. There really is something to this. We can't wait to fish an area immediately after a big boat stirs it all up. Fires them right up. I'm not sure if it is analogous to a cove on a lake, but I've seen it first hand.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Stories like these remind me why I wish I knew karate.


----------

